# Night shots!



## DW Sites (Mar 4, 2016)

*Lets see what some of your tanks look like at night.*

*







*


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh, lol, misunderstood the title for a second. I have one angelfish that sleeps on the ground on his face. ( I thought he was dead when I saw it first) I think its on account of the broken dorsal fin he has had since I got him. 

Nice tanks, your picture will pick up better contrast if you can keep the lightsource out of line of sight of the lense, maybe hold the camera a bit higher.

What size is the one on the right? Looks like a large tank.


----------



## Viridis (May 11, 2016)

This is what mine looks like at night :grin2:


----------

